# No Comment



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2006)

I shall try to start a new positive , training record here, with none of the stupid comments (drunken often) which have _*pursued *_ my last threads.....


----------



## kenwood (Aug 3, 2006)

GoodLuck


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> GoodLuck



I hope not in the spirit of irony..............


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I shall try to start a new *positive* , training record here,





			
				Nick+ said:
			
		

> I hope not in the spirit of irony..............


Off to a great start I see .


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Off to a great start I see .



Now then.........YOU shut up!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I shall try to start a new *positive *, training record here, with none of the stupid comments (drunken often) which have _*pursued *_ my last threads.....



Keyword!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Keyword!



Unlock it then!


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2006)

The key lies inside your head!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

Good luck Nicky!!  you have been getting on average 3 days a week training...lets see if we can keep it that way


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't be to harsh with me Billy!


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2006)

Alright lets get on with it already. Whats your workouts look like?


----------



## Nick+ (Sep 4, 2006)

CHEST  

Monday 4th Sept 2006    (all weight given is plate weight)-2 mins pause between sets.

(7kg barbell)
Decline Bench Press                 66kg(145lbs)   x  8
Decline Bench Press                                     x   6
Decline Bench Press                                     x   6

Dumbell Flye                 19kg(42lbs) each  x  8
Dumbell Flye                                      x   6
Dumbell Flye                                      x   5

Dumbell Pullover                   24kg  x   ----

(  6kg Barbell )
Incline Bench Press                39kg(86lbs)  x  9
Incline Bench Press                                 x  8
Incline Bench Press                                 x  7  

(7kg  Barbell )                      
Bench Press (flat)                   52kg(114lbs) x  10
Bench Press (flat)                                     x   9  

Abdominal Crunch                  10kg(22lbs)  x  10   (Plate held behind head)
Abdominal Crunch                                    x  8
Abdominal Crunch                                     x  ---


Total time  :  38 mins   Latish afternoon.
My weight :  103 kgs ( 226.5 lbs )


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

>





Great progress, and sweet diagram


----------



## Nick+ (Sep 5, 2006)

Sweet diagram= fuck all training


----------



## Nick+ (Sep 5, 2006)

ARMS    

 Tuesday 5thSept 2006 (all weight given is plate weight) 1 minute pause between all sets , except close grip BP 2 minute pause.

   (6kg EZ Bar)
   Bicep Curl         34kgs(74.8lbs) x 9
   Bicep Curl                   x   6
   Bicep Curl                   x   5

   (6kg Straight Barbell)
   Preacher Curl     18kgs(39.5lbs)  x 9
   Preacher Curl                 x  4
   Preacher Curl                 x  3

   (Weight shown includes Tricep Bar)
   Behind Neck Extension        24kgs(53lbs)  x   8
   Behind Neck Extension                    x    7
   Behind Neck Extension                    x    5

   (6kg EZ Bar)
   Close Grip Bench Press       53kgs(116.5lbs)  x  7
   Close Grip Bench Press                   x  7
   Close Grip Bench Press                   x  6

   (6kg EZ Bar)
   Reverse Curl                       24kgs(53lbs)  x  9        
   Reverse Curl                                  x   5


Front raise with tricep bar (weight shown includes bar)
This shouldn't really be in an arms workout.
19kgs (42lbs)   x    7
x  5
x  4



   Late afternoon total time taken:  39mins.
   No Gripper exercises after W/O.
   My weight ????
3 scoops of whey with half a litre of H²O straight after W/O.

 Day after workout  arms=   41.1cm   ( 16.2")


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2006)

just a suggestion Nick...but I think it would really benefit you to set some goals for yourself


----------

